
Journeyman Python Programmer - mdomans
https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/4gt1tw/journeyman_python_programmer_alpha_readers/
======
mdomans
Yes, I'm the guy working on this book - shame on me for posting a link to my
own reddit post about my own book which is still in progress....

Oh wait, all the startup kids do that too - I think I'm ok then.

